# Best performing stocks during the GFC meltdown?



## bowseruni (8 May 2010)

Would like to know which stocks (on the ASX) if any performed the best during the GFC meltdown ie: when the market tumbled the most. Was it gold stocks?

Wondering if/when the crap hits the fan over the Greece saga which stocks would be best to jump onto.


----------



## Wysiwyg (9 May 2010)

These are the stocks that were above their closing price from the 

Peak = 1/November/2007 
to
Trough = 3/March/2009 (actually 10th. March 2009 was the low)

AGK -- AGL Energy Ltd.......................($12.25 to $13.38) 
DMP -- Dominos Pizza Enterprise..........($2.95 to $3.00)
ESG -- Eastern Star Gas.....................(50c to 57c)
EXT -- Extract Resources...................($1.04 to $2.53)
LNC -- Linc Energy Ltd.......................(90c to $1.14)
NEM -- Newmont Mining Corp. CDI 10:1.($5.34 to $6.05)
NHC -- New Hope Corp.......................($2.43 to $3.32)
ORG -- Origin Energy..........................($9.22 to $13.15)
OSH -- Oil Search Ltd.........................($4.22 to $4.73)
PPP -- Pan Pacific Petroleum................(22c to 29c)
STO -- Santos Ltd.............................($14.40 to $14.75)

I don't think I missed any but as can be seen the petroleum stocks were prominent. If you picked these you're a legend.


----------



## Muschu (9 May 2010)

Good thread.  

Could the discussion be extended through to stocks that have done best from the beginning of the GFC all the way through to the prsent day?

I don't have any contributions to make [yet] without some research.

Regards

Rick


----------



## Dowdy (9 May 2010)

Muschu said:


> Good thread.
> 
> Could the discussion be extended through to stocks that have done best from the beginning of the GFC all the way through to the prsent day?
> 
> ...




When was the start of the GFC? 

Start of 08, OCT 08. Didn't the US say they were in recession at the end of 07


----------



## tech/a (9 May 2010)

bowseruni said:


> Would like to know which stocks (on the ASX) if any performed the best during the GFC meltdown ie: when the market tumbled the most. Was it gold stocks?
> 
> Wondering if/when the crap hits the fan over the Greece saga which stocks would be best to jump onto.




Short Indexes.

Euro Stoxx 50

http://www.stoxx.com/indices/index_information.html?symbol=SX5E
IB has it on platform


----------

